# DS afraid of Smoke Detectors



## Rippette (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,

My son is 2 1/2 and is terrified of our smoke detectors. About 6 months ago we replaced 2 of them and I think the damage happened when it beeped from putting in the new batteries.

Now he hates to lie on the left side of his bed because he can see the smoke detector, he won't sit in a chair because it's by one. He constantly talks about them, saying that he likes them and they are "good guys". I think its a way of trying to calm himself about them. So, he knows (we've told him many times, in many ways) that they are there to protect us, and that they are their to keep us safe, etc.

Has anyone else been through a similar situation? Or have any ideas for me to try?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## constance.s (May 18, 2007)

No advice, but I can totally sympathize...my just-turned-3-yr-old DS has the same fear! It started several months ago (so 2 1/2ish) and focuses on the blinking. He refuses to lay under it but when on the opposite side can't stop looking at it. He also tries to make it ok by talking about how they're there to help, but I think he has a lot of anxiety about them bursting into a siren in the event of a fire. We've had some success taping a heavy paper to the ceiling (a grocery bag) and saying it "takes away the blinks".

(((hugs)))


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Tyr also had the same fear that started around 2 years...but now for several months he is just obsessed with them and points them out wherever we go and likes to try and make the noise








I am guessing a phase


----------



## eunytuny (Jan 19, 2007)

My ds also had a problem with them. When we moved into our house, we didnt have any idea about how to work the think or even how to turn it off when it started sounding and the first time it went off, he went ballistic. I had a pair of ear mufflers that I had bought for him for a concert so the next time it went off (burned dinner) I ran for the ear mufflers and he was calmer and now if it ever goes off he runs for them himself and stays in his room till I can turn it off. He had been obsessed with the blinky light, but he is past that now.


----------



## CarricksMom (Feb 15, 2007)

Just wanted to commisserate! DS is almost 3 and about 6 months ago started saying it was flashing and was afraid. We told him that the smoke detector was our friend and is there to protect us. He, too, kept repeating that over and over every time he saw it. It had gotten a little better and then one day it "chirped" because the battery needed changing and we started all over again! It seems to be better lately, so hopefully it is just a stage for your DS as well.


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

You can get a smoke detector that "talks" rather then beeps. There are two choices....one with a pre-recorded message that says "Fire-Fire"....or another option is one that lets you record your own message, using your child's name.


----------

